# well I'll be buggered....



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

.....fyi Zero clogging in the old style chute on my HSS1332. Although the augers had to be cleaned a half dozen times. I sprayed the chute, auger and housing with a spray wax the day before. 7 inches of heavy wet snow with a top coat of rain temperature was 32^f. I was very surprised that this uber dense snow went every bit of forty feet. I did find that I could not run at my normal 3/4 throttle. The engine was hunting way too much. When I went full throttle the surging stopped. 

Cheers


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Full throttle, good... you really want max power/max cooling when handling the heavy stuff.

Being "buggered" seems a somewhat unique way to celebrate but hey we don't judge. 🍻


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Any machine should always be operated at full throttle ... that is what they are designed for.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Falstaff said:


> .....fyi Zero clogging in the old style chute on my HSS1332. Although the augers had to be cleaned a half dozen times. I sprayed the chute, auger and housing with a spray wax the day before. 7 inches of heavy wet snow with a top coat of rain temperature was 32^f. I was very surprised that this uber dense snow went every bit of forty feet. I did find that I could not run at my normal 3/4 throttle. The engine was hunting way too much. When I went full throttle the surging stopped.
> 
> Cheers


Is your machine in a garage that is warmer than outside.? if so bring machine outside and let it get close to outside temp. With the spraying you did and auger temps same as outside it will cut down on sticking. Also agree with others always go full throttle when blowing snow. My blower surges at idle/low throttle until fully warmed up and then fine at all speeds.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't think of any OPE that should be run at anything other than full throttle.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Full throttle all the way when blowing snow. I know a guy that insists it's not good to run the engine at full throttle. His reasoning? You don't run your car full throttle. 🤦


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL .... your car is not blowing snow ... totally different machines ....

Snowblowers, mowers, tiller, woodchippers, etc. were designed to operate at full throttle ... heck, some of your new snowblower engines don't even have a throttle.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Full throttle, good... you really want max power/max cooling when handling the heavy stuff.
> 
> Being "buggered" seems a somewhat unique way to celebrate but hey we don't judge. 🍻


_..."thats funny right there"_


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Is your machine in a garage that is warmer than outside.? if so bring machine outside and let it get close to outside temp. With the spraying you did and auger temps same as outside it will cut down on sticking. Also agree with others always go full throttle when blowing snow. My blower surges at idle/low throttle until fully warmed up and then fine at all speeds.


...got it thanks


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> Any machine should always be operated at full throttle ... that is what they are designed for.


No they should not be run full throttle. You only use as much throttle as you need to do the job. Full throttle all the time wears the engine out faster for no gain. I run at what throttle I need. Most of the time its about 2/3 and only that much to get the full speed out of the machine. 

and it should not be surging at part throttle. Something wrong with the governor most likely.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Full throttle all the way when blowing snow. I know a guy that insists it's not good to run the engine at full throttle. His reasoning? You don't run your car full throttle. 

He is right. Its not that you can't, there is no benefit to full throttle and there is a wear out factor. If you have heavy snow, yes you need it. If its 2 inches, only enough throttle to get full travel speed out of the Trany. 

There is no downside to running throttle down. There is an upside. Implication is you do damage to the engine at slower speeds and that is nonsense. 

Now if you want to? Go for it, but don't tell others you have to, you don't. 

What you are contending is any engine should be geared down so you are running max throttle (yellow or redline). You don't drive your car around town in first gear do you? 

Honda is so good that is the only way they can get you to wear an engine out!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I guess all of us here have been doing it wrong all these years .... 

I suppose you mow at 1/2 throttle ?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, and those new snow engines with no throttle ..... They should not sell them probably.

Who compares a car to a snowblower ..... Never heard that one. ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> No they should not be run full throttle.


Honda's final word on the subject...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Falstaff said:


> ...got it thanks


can you let me know if this helps? it will be the FIRST time i was ever right here. don't know why the admin lets me post.....


RC20 said:


> Full throttle all the way when blowing snow. I know a guy that insists it's not good to run the engine at full throttle. His reasoning? You don't run your car full throttle.
> 
> He is right. Its not that you can't, there is no benefit to full throttle and there is a wear out factor. If you have heavy snow, yes you need it. If its 2 inches, only enough throttle to get full travel speed out of the Trany.
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link for this information?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

RC20 said:


> Now if you want to? Go for it, but don't tell others you have to, you don't.
> 
> What you are contending is any engine should be geared down so you are running max throttle (yellow or redline). You don't drive your car around town in first gear do you?


If you have the option I didn't say you had to. But I did say you should. Now I say if you have the option because through the years there have been many machines sold with a fixed throttle. Engine starts and full throttle it is. Even if you have an Ariens with the "Ariens AX" engine that is carbureted, you have 2 settings, idle or full throttle. Nothing in-between.
But that's the carb models. What about EFI? Here is the manual on the Kraken. An EFI machine.




















tabora said:


> Honda's final word on the subject...
> View attachment 187263


Certainly appears that Ariens and Honda, arguably the top dogs in the snow blowing world, believe full throttle is the way to go. Keep the oil fresh, don't over rev (the real culprit), and you'll be fine.

Comparison between a snow blower and a car is foolish. One is a set governed speed, the other is completely variable. I could drive my car around town in first gear but that'd be detrimental to what I'm trying to accomplish. Getting some place in a timely manner. Besides, the guy behind me is going to be pretty angry. 🤣🤣

I think if we took a poll in here you might find yourself in the extreme minority on the full throttle debate.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Just a thought about splash lubrication, most snowblowers have this type of system. I did a quick search but that did not get me the answer, someone here might find a manufacturer link. 
It's always been my understanding that splash lubrication has to be run at full throttle / governed speed to operate properly. I can tell you most tecumseh small engines I've worked on that blew the connecting rod has happened while idling or low rpms, not every time, but very frequently. ( Also acknowledging 30 years of running time and wear on engine components). 
I'd personally like to have a definitive answer on the subject, as I'm unsure at the moment. Any and all thoughts are welcomed, hopefully we can get something from an engine builder / manufacturer.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

tabora said:


> Honda's final word on the subject...
> View attachment 187263


Note "Best" does not equal "Must"!

I have had cases to run at less than full for years, and they are all valid.

Just because EPA regs caused a lot of mfg. to drop throttles due to crude carbs that could, not meet emissions at intermediate settings does not negate the need, and note that full throttle control has returned on EFI, since it can meet emissions at more than one setting. Look at most older gear - darn near everything had a throttle!

Oh, and Ariens _DOES_ discuss part throttle opertions - that's what the "economy" position is on the EFI units!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Friends, let's not go to war here.

My preference is balls to the wall. Better and more even cooling via air and oil. These are air-cooled singles and the fan and oil slinger/pump is all you've got. No radiator/water jacket/thermostat, so if you throttle back cooling by all means diminishes considerably. Ask the guys picking their valve seats outta their crankcase.

Are there exceptions? Maybe/possibly/probably. But IMO not many.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Oh, and Ariens _DOES_ discuss part throttle opertions - that's what the "economy" position is on the EFI units!


I am aware of the old economy position. But Ariens has eliminated that on the new EFI units.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree to disagree
No extra wear IMO 

They are governed engines designed for work at 3600 rpm 
Some mfg +/- 100-200 rpm

I throttle down to for transport and cooling when work is done before shutoff. My fast detent on my twin stick is set fo 3450. I can push it past detent to get 3700 out of it

45 years old machine is the proof in the pudding

Ever seen a generator fixed 3600 rpm for 60 hertz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Still has full control, though, and a marked (seems to be the red) operating range, that isn't only 100% . . . Why folks seem to think that an EPA requirement has anything to do with reality, I will never know . . .


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

groomerz said:


> I agree to disagree
> No extra wear IMO
> 
> They are governed engines designed for work at 3600 rpm
> ...


No, they are governed as whatever speed the user sets . . . not just 3600. 3600 is simply the "do no exceed or it may rekit" speed . . . (IE "redline"speed).


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok, read what the manual says. For Best? Not you have to. So yes, full throttle is going to throw the snow further as its directly related to the auger speed. But with 3 inches, hmmm. 

Fan cooled, yep and the temperature is? I have had all air cooled motor cycles, there was zero restriction on idle at a light. They survive Arizona and 120 deg just fine. 

While extended idling is not considered good (cycle) I know guys who run Urals in parades in hot temps (80+) and no issues. 

I ran my Toro part throttle for all the years I had it. The rear bearing wore out (part of the case). Guy I sold it to ran it another 4 years. 

Had the Yamaha since 1998, same MO. No oil use, runs like a top. 

ps: Lawn mower has two speeds. Idle and full. Unlike a snow blower the load is consistent and fairly high, so yes you need upper speed to allow some droop.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I will continue to blow snow at full throttle .... I just go with a faster speed selection in less snow ... 

Cars and motorcycles are not to be operated at full throttle ....


----------

